# 

## bobbbudowniczy

Witam forumowiczów, 

Zwracam się do was z prośba o pomoc w następującej sprawie  :smile: 
Mam do zamontowania bramę przesuwną na wózkach 5 rolkowych, światło 4m, przeciwwaga 1,5m, wysokość 150 cm. 
Z tego co się zorientowałem fundamenty powinny być długości przeciwwagi, czyli około 150 cm, niestety ilość betonu a co za tym idzie cena mnie przeraża, niestety nie mam możliwości samodzielnego wyrobienia betonu w betoniarce, ponieważ mieszkam w takim miejscu, gdzie żaden wóz z piaskiem i żwirem po prostu nie wjedzie, musiałbym to chyba nosić wiaderkami od sprzedawcy  :wink:  Szukając alternatyw dla pełnego fundamentu znalazłem coś takiego:

http://alex-ogrodzenia.pl/attachment...rama_prawa.jpg

Co o tym sądzicie? Zda egzamin? Jak się rozejrzałem trochę w "internecie" to trochę osób ma takie fundamenty...na pewno wyjdzie taniej niż robić pełny.

Będzie wdzięczny za pomoc  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## piotrus_pan16

trochę ponad 1 m3 betonu B20 Ciebie przeraża?

----------


## bobbbudowniczy

na ten moment tak i nie przeraża tylko po prostu nie mam na to pieniędzy, historia bramy jest długa i skomplikowana, w skrócie niedawno przeprowadziłem się i stan zastany: brak ogrodzenia, bramy itp. nie wchodząc w szczegóły, niestety w swoim budżecie nie przewidziałem wydatków na tego typu rzeczy, bo ich po prostu nie miało być. Teraz żebym mógł to dokończyć w tym roku szukam oszczędności - nie chciałbym tego zostawiać na przyszły rok - tyle czasu posesja bez płotu wiadomo bezpieczne to nie jest.

----------


## CityMatic

> na ten moment tak i nie przeraża tylko po prostu nie mam na to pieniędzy, .


Wiesz , że to stwierdzenie nikogo nie zwalnia  taki fundament jak pokazałeeś sprawdzi się na terenach górzystych , skała itp.
Jeśli ziemia grunt jest nieznany to tak jak projektant zaprojektował i przeliczył. Później jeśli nie zrobisz tego dobrze przyjdzie wiatr czy deszcz i brama po prostu się przewróci albo opadnie , że nie będzie jej można otworzyć. 
Ja taki fundament na bramę 5m zrobiłem w taczce.....są worki w markecie z betonem B 20/25kg po 7 zl. Trochę głazów, pospółki i będzie jak ta lala.

----------


## piotrus_pan16

ja za beton pod bramę zapłaciłem 220 netto, z gruchy, z dopłatami za puste metry itp.

----------


## fotohobby

> na ten moment tak i nie przeraża tylko po prostu nie mam na to pieniędzy, historia bramy jest długa i skomplikowana, w skrócie niedawno przeprowadziłem się i stan zastany: brak ogrodzenia, bramy itp. nie wchodząc w szczegóły, niestety w swoim budżecie nie przewidziałem wydatków na tego typu rzeczy, bo ich po prostu nie miało być. Teraz żebym mógł to dokończyć w tym roku szukam oszczędności - nie chciałbym tego zostawiać na przyszły rok - tyle czasu posesja bez płotu wiadomo bezpieczne to nie jest.


Wiesz co, troche bez sensu zadane pytanie.
Zaryzykujesz taki fundament, bo ktos napisze - "mam taki, rób smiało" ?
Nie wiesz, czy warunki gruntowe sa podobne, czy waga bramy jest porównywalna...
Pamietaj, ze robienie czegos "po taniości" a potem naprawianie jest drozsze, niz zrobienie tego raz, a pożądnie

----------


## Andrzej733

W piasku sie nie nadaje , nie wytrzyma (sprawdzałem ). Takie fundamenty to mozna pod bramę 2m z przeciwwaga 1,5. A zreszta policz trochę, kopiesz jamke pod słupak wymiar tej jamki abyś mógł go wykopać na 1,2 m to 0,5m na 0,5 potem jeszcze wybierasz pod spodem na boki. Teraz kolejny dołek kopiesz  150 cm w osiach  . Kubatura to jakieś 0,6 m3. Teraz kubatura pod brame 0,35 na 1,7 na 1,2  to 0,7 m3

----------


## bobbbudowniczy

Dzięki za pomoc, póki co temat zostawiam do wiosny, wtedy zobaczę na ile pozwolą fundusze. 
Przy okazji mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, muszę osadzić dwa słupki od furtki o wymiarach 8cm x 8cm x 230 cm, czy fundament pod te słupki powinien mieć zbrojenie, czy wystarczy sam beton i gruz? Jakiej wielkości kopać dół, wystarczy 40cm x 40 cm x 70cm? Czy robić tylko fundament pod słupki, czy jeden wspólny dla dwóch słupków?

----------


## kerad85

Przeraża Cię koszt kilkunastu (strzelam) worków gotowego betonu z marketu?! A koszt bramy Cię nie przeraził w takim razie?!

----------


## bobbbudowniczy

kerad85 czytaj uważnie i ze zrozumieniem i proszę odpowiadaj na temat, ponieważ Twoja wypowiedź nic nie wnosi sensownego do tematu  :sad:

----------


## kerad85

> kerad85 czytaj uważnie i ze zrozumieniem i proszę odpowiadaj na temat, ponieważ Twoja wypowiedź nic nie wnosi sensownego do tematu


Czego niby nie rozumiem? Że nie masz nawet 100 zł i szukasz jakiegoś wyjścia na forum?! To może pożycz od znajomych albo na kokosie...

Dostałeś już sensowne odpowiedzi.

----------


## Andrzej733

Pod bramki, bramy lejesz jeden wspólny fundament i mała belka w betonie (4 prety żebrowane w strzemionach.) inaczej ten słupek na zawiasie może (ale nie musi) odjechać. Zależy od gruntu i od tego co ktos kiedyś będzie kopał przy ogrodzeniu.

----------


## Adam626

Ogrodzenie i brama to ważny element i nie ma co dziadować. Bo przyjdzie mróz, wysadzi taki mały fundamencik i brama się podeprze na ziemi i pozamiatane.

Juz w 2 domach widziałem ze w zależności od pory roku furtka się otwiera sama lub w ogole nie da się zamknąć bo się słupki ruszają razem z fundamentem. Widziałem też podparte bramy.

Fundament musi być solidny. Stopa głęboka(poniżej przemarzania) i ciężka i powiązana najlepiej z całym fundamentem płotu.
Zrobisz stope do bramy 150cm, to wózki zamocujesz w dystansie 130cm - za mało, będzie brama mocno pracować. Trzeba pogadc z producentem jak długą przeciwwagę moze zrobić a całość będzie trwalsza. Ja mam trochę za małą - nie pamietam ile ma stopa ale około 180cm a brama 550. Działa bez problemu ale brama się gnie w skrajnych położeniach.

----------


## boconek03

Do jakiej wysokości względem docelowego poziomu kostki powinna sięgać stopa pod bramę przesuwną? Czy to zależy od czegoś?
Docelowy poziom kostki znam natomist nie wiem ile niżej powinienem wać fundament pod bramę.
Jaka dokładnie będzie brama i mechanizm to jeszcze nie wiem.

----------


## agb

Montażyści sobie dopasują. Ja mam kilka cm niżej niż kostka.

----------


## boconek03

No tak też myślałem, ale ostatnio jakimś majster coś mi cudował obliczał i wyszło mu, że powinienem zostawić 20cm luzu :big lol:  Strasznie dużo mi się to wydaje. Mówił coś o wózkach. Nie mam pojęcia jaki będzie mechanizm bramy itp. Wiem na razie tylko, że przesuwna, wymiar z przeciwwagą itp. Zakładając, że kostka będzie miała te 6-8cm grubości to, żeby kostka przykryła stopę to ile zostawić. Z 10cm?

----------


## agb

Większa połowa wysokości wózka i tak znajduje się w szynie bramy. 

Mam wysoko stopę i nie przykrywałem kostką jej, więc nie wiem. Zostaw tak żeby kostka na stopie była co najwyżej na poziomie kostki pod bramą.

----------


## boconek03

Dobra dzięki. Ja bym wolał, żeby była przykryta kostką to zostawię coś koło 10cm luzu w takim razie.

----------

